# Not exactly woodworking, but close enough.



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spending quality time with a sander, and a paintbrush...*

Before anyone asks, Photos are pending, the batteries in my cam are dead, I need to buy a pack of Lithium Ion AA batteries first!

I don't know about you guys, and gals, but I actually enjoy painting…

You see my formal education is in art, and I don't get an excuse to pick up a brush nearly often enough. I have actually recently been considering doing some painted panels, but that's not the point of this entry, like usual I digress in strange directions…

When I was in the bachelor phase, I had a roomate, with an Alaskan Malamute, which if you are unfamiliar with those dogs, they are absolutely beautiful. Well this dog was also a scratcher, and for the last 3 + years I have had some bad scratches, and paw prints that simply would NOT wash out, so with our gorgeous weekend weather, out came the ROS, and contrary to the advice I gave another user to not use 80 grit, I started with 80, and worked my way up to 320 until I was through the paint, and to wood, then on went a coat of Kilz, and finally a coat of paint. After a little less than a day of dry time, I got to looking at it this morning, and it was a thing of beauty. Perfect match to the existing trim color as it should be, sort of an eggnog color. Not my choice, but it's what was on the house when I bought it… It's easier to stick with the paint colors than it is to get approval from the HOA (A.K.A. the lawn Gestapo) to change colors…

After the door, I freshened up some of the trim along the back of the house, and went to work on the front yard, at least with the mower. The soil is still too wet to be edged or anything, so I left that for another day.

Now as I mentioned in a prior blog entry, LOML is HUGE on Pampered Chef, which we have enough of to spill out of our cabinets. SO the open space above the cabinets (floating walls) was put to use displaying the big bakers, and glass pitchers etc… The corner piece was a problem, but no more. A simple piece of 1/4" plywood was cut to cover the hole above the corner, however this sits somewhat proud of the top of the cabinet. No problem, we are going with a theme along the lines of what I would call Tuscan meets Tucson. Meaning we are using classical Italian and Southwestern / Mexican elements in our design. A quick trip to the craft store netted us some artificial grape vines and grape bunches which were dutifully arranged and nailed in place.

Mind you, I need to figure out how to strip off the existing stain / finish from the cabinet doors and drawer fronts, hit them with some sanding sealer, and the stain color / urethane we want. I literally have spots on my cabinets where the finish is worn through… Suggestions there would help…

Mind you, restaining the cabinets is a stopgap. In the long term I want to build raised panel doors and drawer fronts for this area…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Well okay, not exactly FINE woodworking... Painted Trellis for Joseph's Coat rose bush.*

This is a project in progress actually. A very simple project in progress. The idea is simple. Build a simple 4'x8' frame from PT stock that I can in turn attach a 4'x8' trellis to. The entire assembly is to be painted to match the house, and attached to the side yard fence to give something for a newly planted Josephs Coat rose bush to climb.

The trellis is painted in the creamy beige trim color of the house, and the frame (pending build) will be painted the burnt orange of the main structure.

I am still contemplating HOW to build the frame, and have somewhat seriously considered half laps, mostly because I am NOT convinced that pocket screws are going to be strong enough. While this won't be supporting any substantial weight to speak of. It WILL have to hold up to high winds (Hurricane territory here).

In all honesty, I am seriously contemplating corner brackets / straps from Simpson Strong Tie. They are definately hurricane rated, and I can paint over them to at least from a distance conceal the ugly steel brackets…

So it's off to the home center at lunch to grab some lumber, and most likely the strong ties.

I am also going to be picking up a few more of those 3" round "Texas" brass ornamental stars. I am planning on adding one to a mount block on each upper corner of the trellis. FWIW, the garden and outdoor decor of the house is a Texas / southwestern theme. So far the HOA hasn't fussed…

I am planning on getting up early tomorrow morning so I can tackle more of the insulation project, mow the lawn, and trim the hedges, after all that, and most likely a little nap… I will cobble the frame together, and start slathering the paint on, of course assuming the weather holds out. It's not looking so good for tomorrow… My projects may end up being all indoor projects.

Stay tuned to my blogs. I have a LOT going on right now…

Woodworking related.
Kitty Grave Marker cross V 2.0 (BIL requested some different dimensions, so we are making different dimensions.)
Improved Drill Press Table. Learned from my mistakes, and improving upon a theme…
Wife's rustic planter box. Mat lining, finish, and brass stars are all that is left to do. 
Refinishing kitchen cabinet frames, doors and drawer fronts.

Auto related.
Re-dying the bed rail and tailgate caps on my 2004 F150 (They have turned gray, and are supposed to be black).
Sanding the poor powder coat finish from the tool box, adding additional bracing to the tool box top (having a 1/4" plate welded to the top center section of the box) to support my 102" stainless steel whip antenna. Priming and painting the toolbox.
Custom CB Radio installation in my truck. (Required by my 4×4, and hunt clubs).
Gotts intake mod. (removed restrictive air inlet into the air box, while keeping stock air box. This improves HP, throttle, and most importantly MPG without creating a droning noise in the cab, or costing a fortune…)

House related.
Continued insulation projects. Finish insulating the attic, insulate the drop down stairs, and garage doors.
Replace primary pan in my AC, locate and fix any drainage issues.
Burn out stumps and replace my back fence (no more Bayou critters coming into my yard please!)
Tear out existing deck.
Build and install octagon tree bench from Wood Magazine plans. (most likely PT, they call for Cedar, but I am doubtful that would hold up as well as I could like it to here…)
Finish remodel in guest bath.

And this is only a small partial list of the projects in store!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Well okay, not exactly FINE woodworking... Painted Trellis for Joseph's Coat rose bush.*
> 
> This is a project in progress actually. A very simple project in progress. The idea is simple. Build a simple 4'x8' frame from PT stock that I can in turn attach a 4'x8' trellis to. The entire assembly is to be painted to match the house, and attached to the side yard fence to give something for a newly planted Josephs Coat rose bush to climb.
> 
> ...


Don't forget glue to strengthen your frames. Waterproof outdoor glue might improve strength and stability.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

dbhost said:


> *Well okay, not exactly FINE woodworking... Painted Trellis for Joseph's Coat rose bush.*
> 
> This is a project in progress actually. A very simple project in progress. The idea is simple. Build a simple 4'x8' frame from PT stock that I can in turn attach a 4'x8' trellis to. The entire assembly is to be painted to match the house, and attached to the side yard fence to give something for a newly planted Josephs Coat rose bush to climb.
> 
> ...


Love the burnt orange/Texas thing. I'm not sure if you can paint PT lumber and get a good result are you? As far as half lap joints go, I seem to remember they are about as strong a joint as you can make without screws. Add glue and screws and I don't see how you can go wrong. Love the Joseph's Coat roses too.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Well okay, not exactly FINE woodworking... Painted Trellis for Joseph's Coat rose bush.*
> 
> This is a project in progress actually. A very simple project in progress. The idea is simple. Build a simple 4'x8' frame from PT stock that I can in turn attach a 4'x8' trellis to. The entire assembly is to be painted to match the house, and attached to the side yard fence to give something for a newly planted Josephs Coat rose bush to climb.
> 
> ...


Well, the paint colors came with the house, and they annoy the tar out of the Aggies on the HOA board… I am actually a transplanted Oregonian, and don't care a bit about the A&M / UT rivalry… Just don't get me started about Beavers / Ducks…

I don't know if PT can be painted succesfully, but I am willing to try….


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*

I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?

As folks know by now, Brody, our very fresh, paint not quite dry on him yet Yellow Labrador Retriever puppy came home with us Sunday afternoon. Now he spent a good sum of time Sunday evening asleep. This was NOT how things were to continue though…

Due to the vet's insistence that we keep him away from other dogs, or where other dogs have been until he has completed his shots and everything, we have had to resort to paper training him. Which has been easier than expected, for the most part. On more than one occasion I have had to snatch him up just prior to soiling the carpet and run him, okay in my case limp with him over to the papers before he does his thing. But he's getting it…

What he doesn't get yet, is when sleep time, and when play time is… Needless to say, this is a little taxing. But we are making progress… As his schedule adjustment / training continues, we have taken to keeping him up, until just before bed time, this did NOT work well monday night / tuesday morning as he woke up at 3:00 a.m. and fused, and fussed, and fussed. But yesterday was good. He got to bed at about 9:30, and didn't make a peep until 5:30 this morning….

We are trying to train him to not cry or bark for attention, so per the doggy training books, I went in, changed the paper (Doggie training is probably one of the FEW things the Houston Chronicle is good for by the way…) then went back to bed keeping him penned up in his confinement area. He fussed, barked, yapped, and carried on for about a half hour. I sure hope the neighbors can't hear him!

I took the opportunity to take a nice hot shower, shave, and start getting dressed. After he had settled down, I waited about 10 minutes so that he wouldn't get the idea that me coming out to see him was HIS idea, but rather MINE… And I proceeded to play fetch, and tug o war with him. Actually fetch turned in to Tug O War since he didn't want to let go of his little stuffed pheasant… I need to train THAT out of him as well. Especially with birds. Last thing I want is for him to retrieve a duck I just dropped, and him getting the idea it is okay to keep, or worse, maul it…

According to SWMBO, he settles down quickly when I go to work, and naps most of the morning. I suggested that she take advantage of that time and catch up on her sleep as well… I am betting she will…

Now if only I could manage to stay awake long enough to get through today, and maybe, just maybe get a reasonable nights sleep tonight…

This is like having a fussy baby in the house you know? Except this thing has sharp little teeth and wants to gnaw on EVERYTHING…

Anyway, I digress. Yesterday was a watershed moment as it were in Puppy Training. He was introduced, albeit briefly to the shop. I took him out to the shop and set up on top of the table saw and let him look around. He also sniffed around the band saw, and my piles of lumber… So far so good…

Any of you other dog owners there, do you have suggestions for acclimating the pup to the shop? Am I doing this right?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


Ahh, the joys of fatherhood!

I am, also, waiting for ideas to acclimating the dog to the shop. Quigley, our basset, doesn't like any loud noise- so it's been a real challenge.

Congrats, on staying firm on ignoring the whining at night. On Quigley's first night, Mimi took pity on him; you can guess where he sleeps now (that cover hog)!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


Yeah, no can do on that… That's Kiti's place… .

I have a friend that has a newborn baby, AND a young pup. I personally think him and his wife are INSANE… We have at least 6 months or so of treatments before even thinking about trying again, so by the time a baby shows up at our house, the dog will be, well… a DOG, and will have been through obedience school… Not to mention hunting training.

Loud noises don't seem to phase him. He will turn to look, then investigate. He shows no fear at all… Which can be very good (don't need him flinching or running off when he hears a gun shot on a hunting trip…) or it can be bad (not staying clear of running machines). I need to train him which is which…


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


Can't help. The little guy on the left shows no desire to go down the steps to my basement workshop. Its all for the best because I have some "food" out for the occasional mouse.

He doesn't differentiate between my hammering and the front door being pounded, so thats a little problem. I like him barking at the door!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


Crate training can be a huge help with both sleeping and potty training. It gets them on a routine and dogs are really good at figuring out and adjusting to a routine. You let them out of the crate in the morning and head straight for the door (or papers) then the same when you get home from work. The crate also helps settle them down. It is their den, their safe spot.


----------



## richardf (Nov 8, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


Brody, here are some quick pointers to learn from Richard's dog Marley

When your owner sets a screwdriner on the counter and it rolls off, its yours to keep so scamper off with it quickly and hide it.

When owner is assembling a multipiece project, he won't miss a piece or two.

When scampering off with a tool, workpiece, ect, put a few teeth marks into it so your owner will know it's yours when he finally finds it while mowing the yard next week.

The glue bottle is just another playtoy with oozy guts.

and so on let me know if I forgot any.


----------



## Dyidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


Dave,

2 words: crate train. All of our dogs have been crate trained since day one. It provides a safe haven for them and a sense of secruity for the dogs. It also allows you some freedom about what to do with them during the day time or at night. All we have to do is say is 'crate', the dogs come running and walk into their crates. During the day when we are home we leave the crates open and the dogs always go in them to sleep.

Aldo


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


I have a yellow lab myself, and didn't get to train her as a puppy (its the wifes dog and i wasn't in the picture 8 years ago), so she wont come within 100 feet of the shop or go down the stairs or walk on ceramic tile … needless to say i think that you're well on your way to having a great shop companion. Labs are just sweet dogs and as loyal as they come. But you will find out that they dont really calm down until the tender age of about 5 and in the case of our dog, Grace, she went from puppy to old lady pretty quickly. Good luck and id love to check out some pics of Brode-dog


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


Thanks… Brody is my 3rd. He is however my first puppy. I have always adopted adult dogs. First one was 2, second was 4… The second, Deacon didn't like the shop when machines were running, except the dust collector. He wanted to be vacuumed… It was hilarious though, i would be hand planing at the bench, and he kept trying to bit the shavings as they fell to the floor!

Richard, I LOVE your advice to the dog… I actually laughed loud enough to get people to wonder…


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


awww - Congrats on the addition! They're a lot of work when they're puppies - I claim insanity for getting two within a month of each other - but I couldn't turn down that beagle face (and they're brothers to boot). I'm with the guys on potty training…and you may just have to see what happens when you fire up a table saw, etc. Just be careful - their ears are more sensitive than ours are so maybe doggie ear protection?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


Do they make doggie ear muffs?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Breaking in the new shop dog... I am exhausted!*
> 
> I guess you should be careful what you ask for right?
> 
> ...


If you get doggy ear muffs be sure they are canine digestible….....(-:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Well, they were projects anyway...*

So I had a few things on my to do list this weekend. For starters, I have been driving the pickup for the last month as the safety inspection sticker on the Saturn had expired, and the brakes were squeaking, that would instantly fail me… So after work on Friday, I went to Auto Zone, and grabbed a set of Ceramic pads. Now I do NOT have a brake lathe anywhere near me, but I DID resurface my rotors. How those of you with inquiring minds ask. Simple… I have made a conical chuck to hold the rotors to the faceplate of my wood lathe. Now I am not actually turning with a metal cutting but, but rather simply using some 120 grit sandpaper on a sanding block to knock the glaze off the rotors. It is hokey I know, but it works…

So with brakes done, (and after having everything ripped down and seeing about 30% pad left, and being annoyed) I moved on…

Saturday, a nice dreary, wet, mucky day due to the spin offs from hurricane Karl I think it was, so interior projects were attacked. the broken garbage disposal (there are certain things I do NOT recommend you EVER smell in your life, a dead garage disposal disconnected from the P trap is one of them…) This job actually went amazingly fast. This was a huge upgrade to. The house had a CHEAP 1/2 HP Emmerson disposal, I know have a 1 HP In-Sink-Erator in there. It has NO problems doing its job…

And lastly, the bathroom that is in the middle of being remodeled. More of the wallpaper has come off, the divots where the dog had chewed into the sheet rock have been filled, dried, and sanded, and I am now taking off of sanding the wallboard.

On a shop related note, I did size and mount up the 2×4 mounting cleats, at a more or less 22.5 degree angle, to mount up my Grizzly air cleaner.

All in all a reasonably productive weekend, especially considering I got dragged over to the far west side of Houston to visit with my sister in law, and nephew…


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Well, they were projects anyway...*
> 
> So I had a few things on my to do list this weekend. For starters, I have been driving the pickup for the last month as the safety inspection sticker on the Saturn had expired, and the brakes were squeaking, that would instantly fail me… So after work on Friday, I went to Auto Zone, and grabbed a set of Ceramic pads. Now I do NOT have a brake lathe anywhere near me, but I DID resurface my rotors. How those of you with inquiring minds ask. Simple… I have made a conical chuck to hold the rotors to the faceplate of my wood lathe. Now I am not actually turning with a metal cutting but, but rather simply using some 120 grit sandpaper on a sanding block to knock the glaze off the rotors. It is hokey I know, but it works…
> 
> ...


Hey, we have a Saturn too! it's a 2001 and things are just starting to go on it bit by bit.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Well, they were projects anyway...*
> 
> So I had a few things on my to do list this weekend. For starters, I have been driving the pickup for the last month as the safety inspection sticker on the Saturn had expired, and the brakes were squeaking, that would instantly fail me… So after work on Friday, I went to Auto Zone, and grabbed a set of Ceramic pads. Now I do NOT have a brake lathe anywhere near me, but I DID resurface my rotors. How those of you with inquiring minds ask. Simple… I have made a conical chuck to hold the rotors to the faceplate of my wood lathe. Now I am not actually turning with a metal cutting but, but rather simply using some 120 grit sandpaper on a sanding block to knock the glaze off the rotors. It is hokey I know, but it works…
> 
> ...


Yep, mine's an '01 SL2. Actually, the brakes had plenty of pad left. Not sure WHY, but the little squeaker tab to let you know you ran out of pad was bent WAY out so that it came into contact with the rotor FAR too early… The car has less than 85K miles on the clock… It's holding up okay.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Just because the Tramadol says it doesn't hurt, doesn't make it so!*

Oh I was feeling sooo good yesterday. Nice and flexible, no pain, lots of energy, I must be all better right? So being me, I just sort of dove right back into it as it were, and finished up the fencing. Now this did NOT involve much in the way of lifting. The hardest thing I did was to roll the air compressor out to the back yard, and hook it up. The rest was picking up one picket at a time.

On the positive side, all of the pickets are up, the latch is in place, the fence is done, and the dog is loving it…

However in my feeling so dandy, and getting excersize by hauling that compressor around, and not taking my meds the way I should, I am now paying a steep price… This morning I pretty much felt like my muscles in my back were hard as iron, and I could barely move. The side effects of the meds means I really need to be at my desk, and not operating anything that drowsiness can impact too badly.

I honestly would be taking the meds more regularly if it weren't for the drowsiness side effect… But then again, if I had a brain in my head, I would pay attention to that and call the side effect a BENEFICIAL one, because I REALLY need the rest…

I really need to mend up well, but this is going to drive me insane. I have so much that I want, and need to get done, not to mention a wife that doesn't quite get the concept that I need to rest as well…

At this point. I am going to do nothing after work tonight shop wise. I will likely just go home, take the dog out to fetch a ball for a while, spend some time with my wife, and go to bed…

I could REALLY use some help in cleaning the shop up, and somewhat wish I could get the cleaning done as I mend up so that I can move forward with the rearranging once I am healed up…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Just because the Tramadol says it doesn't hurt, doesn't make it so!*
> 
> Oh I was feeling sooo good yesterday. Nice and flexible, no pain, lots of energy, I must be all better right? So being me, I just sort of dove right back into it as it were, and finished up the fencing. Now this did NOT involve much in the way of lifting. The hardest thing I did was to roll the air compressor out to the back yard, and hook it up. The rest was picking up one picket at a time.
> 
> ...


If I were closer, I'd help.

Tramadol … really did nothing for me … except seemingly jack my heart rate up to dangerous levels, once. THAT was pleasant ;-)

I know one thing: it absolutely sucks to be trapped inside a body that simply will not do your bidding without exacting its revenge.

I tell you "patience," though I know it's the single biggest struggle in my life, and much more easily said than done.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Just because the Tramadol says it doesn't hurt, doesn't make it so!*
> 
> Oh I was feeling sooo good yesterday. Nice and flexible, no pain, lots of energy, I must be all better right? So being me, I just sort of dove right back into it as it were, and finished up the fencing. Now this did NOT involve much in the way of lifting. The hardest thing I did was to roll the air compressor out to the back yard, and hook it up. The rest was picking up one picket at a time.
> 
> ...


I think Neil said it all. Limits are hard to set without experience, so now you learned your limit is lower than you wished. You do not have a simple problem, there is the exacerbated old injury, and perhaps a new injury. It will be hard to figure out how much you can tolerate…......

Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Just because the Tramadol says it doesn't hurt, doesn't make it so!*
> 
> Oh I was feeling sooo good yesterday. Nice and flexible, no pain, lots of energy, I must be all better right? So being me, I just sort of dove right back into it as it were, and finished up the fencing. Now this did NOT involve much in the way of lifting. The hardest thing I did was to roll the air compressor out to the back yard, and hook it up. The rest was picking up one picket at a time.
> 
> ...


this is a song that gets played all the time at my house…so when i saw the title of your post…it was …oh fun..lets play name that tune…....lol…so i can insert here…when will you learn…......and i can almost gaurentee that you will play this tune again…..and again…..its a hard thing to bear…and i really do understand how your feelings…you really need to watch what you do…but yet,,,get some gentle excercise…i hope your walking…and doing it for as long as you feel you can…thats the key..do as much as you safely can…dont bend down to do things…crouch and use your knees…...feel better…glad you got the fence up…happy dogs are good dogs…grizzman


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Just because the Tramadol says it doesn't hurt, doesn't make it so!*
> 
> Oh I was feeling sooo good yesterday. Nice and flexible, no pain, lots of energy, I must be all better right? So being me, I just sort of dove right back into it as it were, and finished up the fencing. Now this did NOT involve much in the way of lifting. The hardest thing I did was to roll the air compressor out to the back yard, and hook it up. The rest was picking up one picket at a time.
> 
> ...


"happy dogs are good dogs"

Yup.

And UNHAPPY dogs … live five feet from my bedroom window, and can shoot a HUGE hole in your quality of life ;-)


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Just because the Tramadol says it doesn't hurt, doesn't make it so!*
> 
> Oh I was feeling sooo good yesterday. Nice and flexible, no pain, lots of energy, I must be all better right? So being me, I just sort of dove right back into it as it were, and finished up the fencing. Now this did NOT involve much in the way of lifting. The hardest thing I did was to roll the air compressor out to the back yard, and hook it up. The rest was picking up one picket at a time.
> 
> ...


I think the bending was my problem… I caught myself on a couple of occasions bending over to pick up the nailer. Most likely that was the WRONG solution to the problem at hand…

The PT excersizes the doc gave me to do help a little I think, but can be in and of themselves quite painful. Overall not an experience I am enjoying.

We have solved a couple of problems though. I haven't walked the dog much since I re-strained my back since he is a BIG puppy, and pulls on the leash, or at least he DID pull on the leash…

We tried using one of those head collars, and dummy me could just never figure out how to make it work. So I went and grabbed one of those no-pull harnesses from the pet store. It worked EXACTLY as advertised, and instantly stopped the pulling.

In case y'all weren't aware, I am doing Weight Watchers trying to get the weight down. It works when I pay attention to it. I slipped and stopped tracking etc.. for about 2 weeks and managed to pile 5 lbs back on. So I have been back to tracking pretty dilligently. Those 5 are going, but not gone yet…. Getting back down to a healthier weight will go a LONG way to making my back MUCH happier. And these walks with the dog are a big part of controlling that.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Just because the Tramadol says it doesn't hurt, doesn't make it so!*
> 
> Oh I was feeling sooo good yesterday. Nice and flexible, no pain, lots of energy, I must be all better right? So being me, I just sort of dove right back into it as it were, and finished up the fencing. Now this did NOT involve much in the way of lifting. The hardest thing I did was to roll the air compressor out to the back yard, and hook it up. The rest was picking up one picket at a time.
> 
> ...


The song that comes to mind is the scarecrow's song in the wizard of oz. lol j/k


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Just because the Tramadol says it doesn't hurt, doesn't make it so!*
> 
> Oh I was feeling sooo good yesterday. Nice and flexible, no pain, lots of energy, I must be all better right? So being me, I just sort of dove right back into it as it were, and finished up the fencing. Now this did NOT involve much in the way of lifting. The hardest thing I did was to roll the air compressor out to the back yard, and hook it up. The rest was picking up one picket at a time.
> 
> ...


Us chronic backers….....hmmm…......that might refer to a bunch of things, all have our two bits to add, but everyone is different. Chronic painers…......hmmmmm…...that might refer to a bunch of things, also all have our experiences to add. Same deal, but there is a lot in common between all chronic pain sufferers and chronic backers. We have to pace, change our expectations, and watch out constantly for something new that will upset the balance.

Now let me tell you about being 69 years old with pains in every joint, infirmities too numerous to count….........well, same deal. It is about pacing, changing our expectations, and being very wary about anything new. I can do a lot a things, much of them better than I ever have done them, but I don't do as many things, as physical things are really limited.

You are participating in the aging experience…..........ain't it wonderful….think of all the things you are going to learn and experience…...........(-:

Those old injuries never go away, they are just waiting for the next opportunity…...........

Just keep thinking on the bright side….....what else is there to do?

Jim


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Just because the Tramadol says it doesn't hurt, doesn't make it so!*
> 
> Oh I was feeling sooo good yesterday. Nice and flexible, no pain, lots of energy, I must be all better right? So being me, I just sort of dove right back into it as it were, and finished up the fencing. Now this did NOT involve much in the way of lifting. The hardest thing I did was to roll the air compressor out to the back yard, and hook it up. The rest was picking up one picket at a time.
> 
> ...


I have chronic back pain. Stooping will cause harm quicker than anything else. There are days that I move heavy wood around with little to no problems, but bending over just to pick up a dropped pencil will send me to the medicine cabinet crying for pain meds. 
The best solution I have found to my problems is to try and make sure everything is put at a height to where I can reach it. For example, your nailer you said you kept bending to get, I would have made me a make-shift hook to go on my belt to keep it within reach. As for things on the floor, I find myself often just leaving them there until my wife or sons come to the shop. Then I get them to pick up many things for me since I am also clumsy at times due to arthritis in my hands.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Less stress, lots done...*

Well, part of my shop cleanup that I had scheduled was to install the foam board insulation on the second overhead door. I can proudly say that is a DONE deal as of last night, and as much of a difference as the first one made, this second door was even more noticeable. And no I am not talking temperatures here, at least not yet. I am talking NOISE.

With the doors rolled down, I did NOT notice LOML pull up into the driveway.

Hopefully the noise reduction SHOULD be bi-directional, meaning that this should also reduce noise heard outside coming from in the shop…

More scrap, including all of the foam scrap ended up in the trash cart as well.

I am now at the point where long lost tools are starting to let themselves be found. Small items like hammers, screwdrivers, table saws… Yeah, it's been that messy…

On the plus side, I did get to spend some quality time resetting my rip fence. I had to replace the head piece to it a few months ago and never got it aligned right. Well last night fixed that problem. The alignment is spot on now…

I did manage to break a cheap $3.00 caulk gun, oh well, time for a new one I guess. The cheap spot welds just sort of gave out.

Well, more woodworking related projects will be forthcoming. I need to add upright supports and an upper shelf to my 8' long workbench, while converting it to a miter saw station. This will provide me with the miter station I have been wanting, and the storage for my handheld power tools that I need. However it will reduce the amount of available wall for my peg board which is NOT a good thing… This means I am going to have to add peg board to the ends of the benches… This should prove interesting…


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Less stress, lots done...*
> 
> Well, part of my shop cleanup that I had scheduled was to install the foam board insulation on the second overhead door. I can proudly say that is a DONE deal as of last night, and as much of a difference as the first one made, this second door was even more noticeable. And no I am not talking temperatures here, at least not yet. I am talking NOISE.
> 
> ...


To me shop improvements and cleaning up and repairing equipment is all part of woodworking, how else are you going to do more projects. Have a good one.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*More shop progress. The storage shelf is up, another trash can is full...*

I managed to get my 72" shelf hung 6' 6" from the floor, and level. My handheld power tools are back up there where they belong. Boy is THAT a good feeling or what?

In order to facilitate access to the wall, of course more junk had to get tossed. For what it's worth, in the last 2 weeks, I have tossed out 3 full 64 gallon trash cart loads full of scraps / cutoffs that were almost all warped, twisted, knotty, or otherwise reasonably useless wood, along with foam, paper, plastic wrappers, and other construction debris. And I am only about half done….

I have been PARTICULARLY careful with my back during this process, and so far so good. I am feeling almost completely better, but I am not at 100% yet.

I have also mounted the MLCS 66 pc router bit set up on the wall right behind where I would be standing using the router wing on the table saw. I have the Skil 30 pc set, and the tons of misc loose bits that I need to figure out how to house, but I have an idea or two for this… We will see…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More shop progress. The storage shelf is up, another trash can is full...*
> 
> I managed to get my 72" shelf hung 6' 6" from the floor, and level. My handheld power tools are back up there where they belong. Boy is THAT a good feeling or what?
> 
> ...


That back is surely on the mend. Now you know it is a weak point, and you just have to be on guard at all times, for the rest of your life…............after a while it becomes a habit.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More shop progress. The storage shelf is up, another trash can is full...*
> 
> I managed to get my 72" shelf hung 6' 6" from the floor, and level. My handheld power tools are back up there where they belong. Boy is THAT a good feeling or what?
> 
> ...


I get in trouble when I let myself forget and overdo it…

Did I ever mention how I got the initial back injury? I had to stop on the North Freeway in Houston to avoid a wreck in front of me (brand new Chevy pickup, still had the paper tags, had a ball joint fail in front of me), I waited for traffic to allow me to change lanes to get around this guy, I did, a car stopped in front of me, and I stopped, a 1985 Pontiac Bonneville came up over the overpass, and rear ended me doing 70mph. I broke the seat back, went through the back of the truck cab, and the front of the bed. I ended up in the bed of my pickup from the drivers seat…

I did walk away from that wreck, but I have had back trouble since then….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More shop progress. The storage shelf is up, another trash can is full...*
> 
> I managed to get my 72" shelf hung 6' 6" from the floor, and level. My handheld power tools are back up there where they belong. Boy is THAT a good feeling or what?
> 
> ...


I knew you had an accident, but I didn't know the details. I suspect that has resulted in a permanent infirmity. Meaning it is a weak spot. I got one of those in a knee as well, but normally doesn't bother me at all. My back with its congenital deformities is my Achilles heal. I have done markedly better in recent years since learning how to get the back immediately out of spasm, and to keep it strengthened with exercises. I have what some people call a trick back, meaning just a slight movement the wrong way gets it going, and immediate, and I mean immediate application of stretch, sometimes I have to lie on the floor to do it, will fix the problem. I am then left with a dull ache for a day or two, almost unnoticeable. Learned the trick from my physical therapist (clinic employee, former head trainer for the Air Force Academy).

I don't think you have a trick back, just a bunch of muscles and tendons that tore, that, even though healed, will never be normal again. Accidents like you had essentially always leave a permanent residual. Sometimes it is a disability, sometimes what I call an infirmity or weak spot. 100% recovery is not possible I suspect.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More shop progress. The storage shelf is up, another trash can is full...*
> 
> I managed to get my 72" shelf hung 6' 6" from the floor, and level. My handheld power tools are back up there where they belong. Boy is THAT a good feeling or what?
> 
> ...


Exactly. This creeps up every so often. Thankfully it has been several years since the last episode. Unfortunately it has been long enough I sort of keep forgetting that I need to be extra careful about things…

I forgot to mention. The sawhorses / canoe stands got put out into the back yard and are ready for the boat to go on them! I am LOVING this part of it… My shop is starting to look, well… Like a shop again!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More shop progress. The storage shelf is up, another trash can is full...*
> 
> I managed to get my 72" shelf hung 6' 6" from the floor, and level. My handheld power tools are back up there where they belong. Boy is THAT a good feeling or what?
> 
> ...


Getting that canoe out of there, should give you a lot more room. Those things really take up space.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Photographic evidence of me getting things done...*

Well, here is what I CAN show you, notice the camera tries not to capture anything below bench top level…


















The G0572 hung on the ceiling, and operational in its full, uh, glory?

You can also see in the first photo that I have all the shop lights finally hung. The one shop light in the middle that is powered off is actually going to be removed in favor of mounting that over the wall workbench from a hutch. But that is another project, and hasn't been important to me…










The Lowes Clearance Closetmaid lumber rack. I believe all the hardware totalled up to something like $25.00 after tax.










The simple hand held power tool shelf, with power tools loaded on it, and the MLCS 66 pc router bit set wall mounted. I have BARELY enough room to open the latches to open that door. It's tight but that is what I need…

I have so much further to go, but I am making HUGE progress so I can't be too unhappy…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Photographic evidence of me getting things done...*
> 
> Well, here is what I CAN show you, notice the camera tries not to capture anything below bench top level…
> 
> ...


For good or for ill, that IS part of the process: learning to spend less time cursing the days when you "can't," and celebrating the days when you "can."

Nice work !


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Photographic evidence of me getting things done...*
> 
> Well, here is what I CAN show you, notice the camera tries not to capture anything below bench top level…
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, I never thought of my shop as looking roomy until I looked at those pics. Not having a boat hung from the ceiling sure does open it up a LOT…

Oh yeah, and I sort of forgot to snap pics of the newly insulated second rollup door. In pic #1 you can just barely see the top panel of the doors and see the reflective foam board insulation…


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Photographic evidence of me getting things done...*
> 
> Well, here is what I CAN show you, notice the camera tries not to capture anything below bench top level…
> 
> ...


Db- Looks like you are finally getting there!! Hope your back is getting on the mend.

Good work, good progress, you will be a lot happier in your new shop environment.

It drives me crazy not to have room to move around in my shop. I have some shop projects furniture to build, but first I had to go through the cleaning and re-arranging earlier in the summer before I was even willing to start.

Now that the yard work season will start to wind down I look forward to getting back into the shop to tackle the list.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Photographic evidence of me getting things done...*
> 
> Well, here is what I CAN show you, notice the camera tries not to capture anything below bench top level…
> 
> ...


This is actually inspirational. I've done quite a bit in my garage shop but have been really burnt out on doing any more lately. It's been a year since I even did something remotely resembling a real woodworking project.

A lot of what you've done are next up on my own list like installing more light, finishing my lumber racks, adding shelves, etc. I did hang my own air filter recently though (I think that was the last renovation blog I posted actually). I really need to finish some of this up so I can get back to a project or two that I want to accomplish.

Nice work.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*More shop progress. storage bins, and router bit storage.*

Not a lot to talk about here today, just a couple of deviations from the plan, due to wanting to get the shop up and going prior to getting the clamshell cabinets done. I have added a short shelf below the 6' shelf that my hand held stuff is on for storage of my measuring and marking tools, as well as my various pnuematic fasteners, and other boxes of stuff. The small parts bins have gotten wall mounted, as have the router bit cabinets. I found I have been amassing a large selection of router bits that were shipped in bags instead of a cabinet, and so a quick & dirty router bit storage shelf was fabbed up using scrap 2×4 and plywood. It's ugly, but it works.

I have some long work days coming up this week, so progress in the shop will be at a stand still, however, I do have plans to get more cleanup done, as well as getting things ready to get the DC ducting run. I realized I am a few blast gates short. An order to Lee Valley is forthcoming, unless I decide I want to try to tackle making my own. And I am in a bigger hurry than that…

Well, with the junk that is ending up out of my shop, it is starting to actually look like a shop, I am getting hopeful that the video shop tour will be able to get done very soon…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Plans for the weekend...*

LOML has been feeling a tad under the weather this week, so we are going to take it somewhat easy this weekend. Sunday is more or less blown out for me, but tonight, and tomorrow afternoon is time to get things done. Which translates to getting my fat behind back out into the shop, and cleaning, cleaning cleaning… I have the 4 totes I bought from Walmart to use for holding stuff while moving it across the shop walls, well they are empty now. So now is the time to get busy. Now LOML has other ideas for this weekend, but I need to steer her the right way. She wants to decorate for Halloween / Thanksgiving. So I am planning on making the deal of… I'll dig out the decorations for her to put up if she'll give me the time to get more progress in the shop done.

I have also realized that my changes in dust collection ducting design (I added the overhead to handle the Shark Guard) will require additional blast gates, so I ended up on Lee Valley's website and ordered 4 more blast gates…

You see LOML is getting antsy about "all those pipes" laying on the shop floor, and wants me to do "something" with them… So something WILL happen with them hopefully this weekend.

Chances are good, I will need some additional wyes, and at least 2 caps that I sort of forgot to add to my plumbing shopping list…

Now for the REALLY fun part. In order to make room for the 4" duct, I will need to move the plastic shelving unit away from the wall (go figure, I am also trading places with the dust bin, and mechanics tool box…

So as I trudge through the insanity that is cleaning my shop, I am making progress toward a cleaner, healthier work environment. And the timing couldn't be better. God willing and the creek don't rise, I am planing on having that convertible crib out in the shop in the next 2 weeks to start the refinishing project on that, in order to have it, and a couple other items ready for Christmas vacation when Mom comes down to visit us…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Plans for the weekend...*
> 
> LOML has been feeling a tad under the weather this week, so we are going to take it somewhat easy this weekend. Sunday is more or less blown out for me, but tonight, and tomorrow afternoon is time to get things done. Which translates to getting my fat behind back out into the shop, and cleaning, cleaning cleaning… I have the 4 totes I bought from Walmart to use for holding stuff while moving it across the shop walls, well they are empty now. So now is the time to get busy. Now LOML has other ideas for this weekend, but I need to steer her the right way. She wants to decorate for Halloween / Thanksgiving. So I am planning on making the deal of… I'll dig out the decorations for her to put up if she'll give me the time to get more progress in the shop done.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Sherie bargaining with me. She reminds me that she has an all day conference tomorrow, medical diagnosis/procedure coding I think…and points out that if Kermit's external otitis isn't better tomorrow, perhaps he ought to go back to the vet. For that, I will trade her making dinner tonight and Sunday, and I will work in the shop some more this weekend. Today the architect was over the second time regarding the last one-third remodel of the house, and probably a couple of times more will do it. Then we will get our contractor to schedule it. Hate the remodelling, but this will be the least intrusive one-third, just the living room and the master bedroom. The living room is mostly used just for TV, and we have a good TV down in Sherie's hobby area and a good smaller one in the kitchen-dining room combo area. The guest bedrooms will handle our clothes and sleeping arrangements, so no problem there. There are two full baths in the house other than the one in the master bedroom, so no problem there.

Peculiar things are happening in the shop. I am doing a staged glueup thing, so it is a little slow, but not particularly difficult. I am making this dust collection dodad so that I can finish the project table top (it was making way too much dust while routing the slots in that one inch of MDF, but since much of the top is done, I am constantly using it to do glue-ups for the dust collection dodad, using Rockler holddowns and such). I will use the project table top temporarily in one of my old project tables (the old tops lift off, and this top is the same size, and it is reversible, with pedestals to support through routing and sawing on one side), and then finish up the super sled.

All of the above is totalling typical for my crazy inventive nature, and I am having a blast.

Good luck on your cleanup. You are behind me in some ways, such as tool and space organization, but ahead of me in infrastructure. You will pass me up because I am too old to do the intense marathons that you are capable of.

The job still gets me at times, no lunch (I never eat breakfast) until 4:00 PM yesterday, I am sure you have been there…........

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*The weekend's progress such that it is...*

Well, so far the weekend has been slowly productive. LOML has other ideas for what I should be doing, so I am squeezing what shop time in that I can around lawn and garden work, sanding drywall, and coding a web site…

I have been able to at least get SOME work done… Thus far I have…

Pulled the lawn and garden rack that is in the way, relocated the rolling mechanics tool box, and the Thien Cyclone. I have yanked the 4" port off the Thien and installed the 5" to go to the DC. HOWEVER, I still have to pull the 4" street elbow, plug the hole and cut the hole for the side inlet 5".

With the rack out of the way I am working on getting the duct down the west wall, and up overhead to the table saw run. Mostly test fitting at this point. But at least I have an idea of where I want it to go…

To top it off, my old trusty Milton tire chuck died on me today as I was airing up a wheelbarrow tire, and ended up having to grab a MUCH lower quality Campbell Hausfield unit from Walmart as it was after 9:00, I needed to get that tire aired up, and Home Depot was closed already…

I have much more to do, but for now, I will be satisfied just getting the pipe template in place on my dust bin, and ready to mark and cut out my hole for the side inlet piping… Once that is all done, I can set up the side inlet, and then the 5×4x4 Wye, the flex line to the branches, and the first blast gates…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *The weekend's progress such that it is...*
> 
> Well, so far the weekend has been slowly productive. LOML has other ideas for what I should be doing, so I am squeezing what shop time in that I can around lawn and garden work, sanding drywall, and coding a web site…
> 
> ...


I hate emergency purchases, there is usually something wrong with everything I have bought that way. One of the better emergency purchases was my moderate priced Bosch 1617 EVSPK router. At least I had time to research the offerings and the one I wanted was carried by Lowes. But given a lot of time to mail order, I would probably have bought something different.

I remember putting up my dust collecting hose. What a pain. My uneven, and cluttered ceiling and my limited wall space essentially forced the use of flexible tubing, but fortunately it seems more than adequate with my short runs and the powerful Delta 50-760. That item has been a sweetheart.

Itching to get down in the shop, Sherie is still asleep, and I really can't do much down there that is quiet enuf. I swear she can hear me extend a tape measure, or hand sand something. When it comes to noise, she is the equivalent of the princess with a pea under the matress. She always says she doesn't want to be the queen, she wants to be the princess…...........(-:

My still unfinished project table top is obviously going to be a winner, I am using it constantly as I do glueups and work on small pieces. I have the deluxe Rockler hold downs, a whole gaggle of them, and they seem to be able to hold firmly without damaging anything. When I get it done I will make some fences and add some other larger purchased or built doodads to manage larger items.

Have a good one, warmer today at 33 degrees at 0700 hrs. The prediction is for a week of rain. Wonderful maritime climate….........

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *The weekend's progress such that it is...*
> 
> Well, so far the weekend has been slowly productive. LOML has other ideas for what I should be doing, so I am squeezing what shop time in that I can around lawn and garden work, sanding drywall, and coding a web site…
> 
> ...


You are going to hate me for saying this. Presently 82 degrees, with an overnight low of 61… Tropics you know…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *The weekend's progress such that it is...*
> 
> Well, so far the weekend has been slowly productive. LOML has other ideas for what I should be doing, so I am squeezing what shop time in that I can around lawn and garden work, sanding drywall, and coding a web site…
> 
> ...


.......OK, just for that, I'll remind you when you receive your electric bill for the air conditioning….next summer…......(-:

Busy in the shop today just about done with my DC fixture. This thing is wierd!!!!....(-:

Should be able to get it to a blog this next weekend. Actually got in a lot of shop time this weekend, the vacation was a real recharge. I am on a roll.

Finally used a sander, a PC 394 3.5" random orbital, that I purchased a while ago on sale. It had been reviewed on LJ's, and it worked just great. It is for the small stuff that my old Hitachi (it will never die) 1/2 sheet sander is too big for.

Later….......

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *The weekend's progress such that it is...*
> 
> Well, so far the weekend has been slowly productive. LOML has other ideas for what I should be doing, so I am squeezing what shop time in that I can around lawn and garden work, sanding drywall, and coding a web site…
> 
> ...


I am almost done with the side in let for the Thien cyclone… I need to trim, install, and seal the inlet pipe and that's it… The hole made off of the template I made on Harderwoods is a little bigger than I anticipated, but it's nothing a generous helping of silicone caulk can't fix…

As soon as that is done, and the caulk is cured. it all gets assembled to the hoses, and the initial plumbing connections to the overhead, and down wall branches get made… Making progress feels good…

On the air conditioning bill, I run my A/C most of the year down here… As a transplanted Oregonian this drives me nuts…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *The weekend's progress such that it is...*
> 
> Well, so far the weekend has been slowly productive. LOML has other ideas for what I should be doing, so I am squeezing what shop time in that I can around lawn and garden work, sanding drywall, and coding a web site…
> 
> ...


Say, speaking of hoses and things, I have developed a neat way to plug tapering hose connectors into a wood object…......which I am doing now. I figured it out by accident, but it works well, and you can make it from a 3/4" piece of scrap plywood with a bandsaw ( what I use ) or a scroll saw. Pictures and all this coming weekend, since my dust collector gizmo is essentially done.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Progress on the dust collection upgrades finally!*

I finally managed to figure out the template thing for the side inlet, and although the cut is a bit oversized, and high, some careful application of an angle grinder, a hammer, and more than a little clear silicone caulk, and I am in business with 5" in and out of the Thien separator… I go to a Wye fitting that goes to my branches…. You can see how I plugged the original hole for the 4" elbow, which was simply to tape over it with the aluminum HVAC tape. So far so good, but I haven't powered it up yet…









Now the the Wye fitting, and branches at this point will be behind a shelving unit, so putting the blast gates there will not work so they go closer to the tools… I hope that doesn't kill flow…

I do presently have both branches started though, and I am happy with that. First the upright. Since I am making a 90 out of 2 45s, I figured separating the pipes may be important here… So aluminum HVAC tape is being used to join them. I had it, it was cheap, and easy to use…









Now with the upright done, the horizontal is going pretty much straight down the wall. I wish I could have gotten it about 4" lower, but I am up against the plumbing for the water softener / reverse osmosis system… (Lousy water here…) As soon as I pass the R/O. system, I have the blast gate for this branch. The one for the overhead is going to be a PAIN though… The bit of tubing propping up the Wye is because those joints are drying right now. I am using clear silicone caulk to make and seal these connections as well. I can brute force the stuff apart if I have to..









The pipes are attached to the wall using PVC pipe strapping, and drywall anchors. I am putting a full wrap around the pipe, I am not certain this is necessary, but it seems to be working for me. I am thinking about building some sort of saddle for the next couple of wyes to sit it to take the pressure off of the rest of the pipe, to resist trying to twist down (I want the Wye to point 90 degrees from the wall to go almost directly into my dust ports…)

I will get a LOT more done on it this weekend hopefully. I have a 5' joint to run by the band saw before I run the Wye there, and then 2 more feet for the drill press, and then 3 for the lathe and I am out of shop…

Well, it is time to shower up. Thanks for reading my babbling…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Progress on the dust collection upgrades finally!*
> 
> I finally managed to figure out the template thing for the side inlet, and although the cut is a bit oversized, and high, some careful application of an angle grinder, a hammer, and more than a little clear silicone caulk, and I am in business with 5" in and out of the Thien separator… I go to a Wye fitting that goes to my branches…. You can see how I plugged the original hole for the 4" elbow, which was simply to tape over it with the aluminum HVAC tape. So far so good, but I haven't powered it up yet…
> 
> ...


Since there seems to be plenty of interest in the reads on this one, I am just going to tack this here. No pics, mostly because it is sitting curing now, but… I have set up and attached the down pipe and 2 45s for the down pipe to feed the table saw, I have also measured out, and glued in the 5' cross pipe, well 5'6" cross pipe actually, to get to the other side of the band saw, and of course the 45 to point up, I just need a couple of short cutoffs to silicone the blast gate to, and run the short flex hose…

The shelving unit is back in place, so I had better be done back there…

On a non related note, I FINALLY got up off my fat duff to go to fix a wiggling dining room chair, flipped the thing upside down, and the legs simply slipped out of the seat bottom. It appears that in Thailand where this POS was made, wood glue must be too expensive… So a little Titebond 2, some clamp time, and it's WAY better than new…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*More working on the dust collection setup, Not really happy yet...*

So I am coming out of the 4" with the wyes, and making my turn to go to the machines, and I am finding that by the time I get through the wye, the 45, a short nipple, a blast gate, and another nipple (provides a better fit than attaching the hose straight to the blast gate…) I am 12-16" out from the wall. And there is a LOT of rotational force being applied to the pipe. For now, I am simply keeping it from rotating with pipe strap, but I don't like this arrangement. It will have to wait until after the shop is done being set up with dust collection, but I am considering building a couple of custom brackets to provide more secure attachment of the pipe, to keep it in place, and from turning…

I have abandoned the tape in favor of going with the clear silicone. I am not going to undo the few taped joints I have left, but am simply sticking with what has been working well for me so far.

As I was running the lines, I did have an awful thought last night… What on earth am I going to use for a dust hood on the drill press? I have pretty much everything BUT the drill press and the miter saw figured out…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Up, up and away... *

Not exactly a beautiful balloon. I am now on to the overhead. The mistakes made on the bottom still need to be fixed (cut and splice time is coming, VERY soon… I sort of forgot the drops for the jointer, and the floor sweep… I am a real ditz sometimes…

It has been one of those projects where more parts were needed (where did all my 45 elbows go? I am somewhat wondering if I would have been better off with sweep elbows but oh well, what is done is done…

As many assemblies as I can muster for the overhead are being assembled ahead of time. This way I can simply glue and strap them in place without having to try to figure out how to support the lower pieces as the silicone dries… I will have another evening to myself this week on Thursday, so I should be done with DC after that…

Once the DC is finished, then back to cleaning up shop. As you may recall, the DC project is PARTIALLY intended to get the pipes I bought for dust collection OFF of the shop floor… So away we go right?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Up, up and away... *
> 
> Not exactly a beautiful balloon. I am now on to the overhead. The mistakes made on the bottom still need to be fixed (cut and splice time is coming, VERY soon… I sort of forgot the drops for the jointer, and the floor sweep… I am a real ditz sometimes…
> 
> ...


I hate overhead work. Hate it. Even installing my simple DC tubing system was a b---. But it does get used and works well. So, hope it all goes well, remember to pace yourself…............

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Up, up and away... *
> 
> Not exactly a beautiful balloon. I am now on to the overhead. The mistakes made on the bottom still need to be fixed (cut and splice time is coming, VERY soon… I sort of forgot the drops for the jointer, and the floor sweep… I am a real ditz sometimes…
> 
> ...


I am… I spent less than 2 hours on it today. Most of the time is spent cutting the pipe with a hand saw, then cleaning the cut up with my oscillating sander. (Okay maybe a little OCD on my part, but everything fits tight…).

I am VERY glad I ordered extra blast gates (2 extras). I can't seem to find one… How do you lose a 4" self cleaning blast gate?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Up, up and away... *
> 
> Not exactly a beautiful balloon. I am now on to the overhead. The mistakes made on the bottom still need to be fixed (cut and splice time is coming, VERY soon… I sort of forgot the drops for the jointer, and the floor sweep… I am a real ditz sometimes…
> 
> ...


You know, even Sherie, much younger than me, claims she must be getting senile because she forget things. I have found that 99% of the time, it is because one is doing too many things at once, or better yet, thinking of too many things….........it is distraction. Or put another way, over-multitasking.

I multitask pretty well, even as an old timer…......but there are limits. I always find that I lose things when I have something else important, or more likely bothering me, on my mind at the time.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Up, up and away... *
> 
> Not exactly a beautiful balloon. I am now on to the overhead. The mistakes made on the bottom still need to be fixed (cut and splice time is coming, VERY soon… I sort of forgot the drops for the jointer, and the floor sweep… I am a real ditz sometimes…
> 
> ...


Just curious, why not cut the piping with your band saw? I realize that long sections of pipe can get hard to handle, I have the benifit of a Milwaukee Port-A-Band <grin>.

That way the cuts are stright and you just have to clean up the rough burrs with the tool of your choice. I use a hand rasp/file.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Up, up and away... *
> 
> Not exactly a beautiful balloon. I am now on to the overhead. The mistakes made on the bottom still need to be fixed (cut and splice time is coming, VERY soon… I sort of forgot the drops for the jointer, and the floor sweep… I am a real ditz sometimes…
> 
> ...


Length of pipe… Kind of hard to clear 24" cut off of pipe with a 14" depth of cut… And I would still need to clean the edges up with the sander. I am a bit OCD about that… I like to have it all deburred before it goes together.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*More DC progress pics...*

I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…

All in all it is looking really good. I am a little further behind than I had expected, but I am not complaining. The whole thing is almost complete, I even have the hose installed on the Shark guard and ready to go.

Well anyway, here are some pics to prove I have been doing this…









The workbench drop as viewed from coming in from the man door…









The workbench drop as seen from the lathe drop.









The lathe drop. Please help me figure out how to keep this thing from rotating down! That cross that is there was originally made as a grave marker for my BILs beloved Turkish Van cat… It came out too chunky in scale. I made him a smaller one afterwards… It is simply laminated cedar 2×4s. I probably should have not laminated them, and just gone with a half lapped cross…









The drill press drop. Chances are good I am going to pull the piece of S&D that comes after the blast gate out, and just direct attach the flex hose. We are sticking out too far here.









The band saw drop. EITHER the flex hose, or the S&D nipple after the blast gate is extraneous. Most likely the nipple. Kind of gets in the way of the thumb screw.









My Shark Guard 10.4 installed on the BT, complete with hose. The 4" port is a little wierd to plumb up, but once you snug up the clamp, it doesn't seem like it will go anywhere…

The good thing is I didn't take any pics where you could see the floor. It's a royal disaster. Once this ducting work is done, the purge begins… All the S&D cutoffs are getting disposed of, and I suspect I will have 2 joints of unused S&D pipe. Might put those up for grabs for another woodworker to enjoy. Maybe donate it to the local WW club…

The remaining drops (aside from the floor sweep I forgot…) are already in glue, just waiting to dry…

For those that are curious, the S&D pieces are from Lowes in League City, Texas, the aluminum self cleaning blast gates, and 4"x4"x2.5" wyes are from Lee Valley, the wire hose clamps are from Kenncraft, the 4" flex hose is from Penn State Industries, and the 2.5" hose is from Peachtree. I did it this was partially based on price…


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


Don't forget static control!!!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


Not forgetting. Ignoring. I have done my research on the subject, and the risks of a static explosion in a home shop dust collection system are so incredibly minute as to be not worth worrying about. Particularly since I live in an area that has such high humidity over such a large part of the year, that static is almost unheard of, even in my laundry…

If ANYONE can provide evidence of even one hobby shop dust collection fire or explosion caused by static, I will wrap the wire… But until then, I'm not worried…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


I came to the same conclusion on the static thing. Apparently the volume of dust and airflow necessary to make a combustible fuel and a spark is totally beyond anything that can be generated in a small shop. I have no wires on mine as well. Lots of interesting things to remember, like, the plastic pipe and tubing is not a conductor. The charge cannot drain to a focal point. I did a lot of reading before making the same decision.

I wish you would show us the floor. It is looking so pristine that I was going to suggest you throw some paint splatters and mud on the walls. Its beginning to look like an operating room…........(-:

Making some fun little attachments, fixtures, jigs, etc for my project table top. The super sled works great for cutting the small angled pieces, even without its miter arms. The embedded T-track allows me to make on the fly jigs for the precise angle I need, and I don't have to hold anything. Cool. I don't want to mark up my RAS table, so I am going to make an angle jig of some sort for it as well, but up off the table. But to be honest, the sled is absolutely decadent for this kind of thing. Will try to make the miter arms this weekend, already have one done as I recall.

On call this weekend, and I am home alone…......Sherie just took off for Houston with her mother for the International Quilt Festival. Her brother in Dallas is going to join them.

Later….....

Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


Looking good !

I presume that means your pain is lessening, which is huge 

One question, though: does that cross (3rd pic) use a 2-1/2" or 4" dust port ;-)

[ducks, in case of lightning bolt]

I'm finding yet another reason why plumbing, with drops, is a good thing:

my new Performax 16-32 drum sander has an open side. Since I run a 28' extendable hose to my machines, and since the dust port FOR the drum sander is on top of the drum, the hanging hose will tend to pull the drum out of alignment (luckily, the previous owner built a jig to tension and support the open end).

So … this is a problem that you won't have !

Nice work.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


That is looking really good! I bet those aluminum gates are nice to have.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys…

Yeah, Abbott, those blast gates are nice… I guess. I am still building the system. I was looking into the regular ABS gates that so many others use, but I was concerned with jamming. Lee Valley had the best price on the self cleaning blast gates at the time that I ordered them. I have been sitting on these for over a year.

The floor is a disaster. Complete, and dangerous. I must get in and get that clean…


----------



## yuri (Jul 14, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


Wow, nice looking progress, dbhost. I am watching your work on DC with great attention. I have similar dust collector and setup. What you do is in line with my plans. I see you decided to do 4" main line. I thought about 5", but limited selection of tubing supplies enforces me to go 4" too. Keep us posted. like you do ;-)


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys… I finally did what I didn't want to do, which is drill and screw some short wood screws into the joints to keep them from moving, especially along the joint at the lathe drop.

I finished up and connected the runs for the shark guard, closed all the other blast gates off, and tossed a small mount of dust under the SG for a test. Gone in a hot second. Very happy with the pull through this. With all the plumbing that makes up this system, it still pulls WAY harder than the DC did going straight out with 4" and into 20+ feet of flex hose…

For those that didn't notice my earlier posts about this, I come out of the DC with 5" flex hose, into a Thien cyclone, which is 5" side inlet, and 5" outlet. I have the OEM 5×4x4 Wye fitted up, which feeds into 2 different branches, the overhead, and the along the wall. The idea here is to be able to pick up from all 3 ports on my table saw at once, I have yet to run the final run, which goes accross the floor, under the TS and workbench, and provides the DC port for the belly pan and blade shroud on the table saw. That might just have to wait a bit. You see I am now at the point where I have to get in to the shop with the big wheeled trash cart, and start chucking cutoff pipe, and other misc junk before I have a space clean enough to work in… And I have fallen sick thanks to a co worker who decided to come to work sick and share the wealth in our cube farm. I went to the Dr coughing so bad I could hardly breathe, and with a 100.1 temp yesterday… Still feeling like death on a soda cracker as it were…

On the plus side, yes my back is feeling GOBS better, but I am still VERY cautious about my work pace.

All told, I will have used 6 10' joints of 4" S&D, 12 45 degree elbows, 8 4×4x4 45 degree branch wyes, 1 5' split lock pipe, 2 tubes of clear silicone adhesive sealant caulk, and 8 4" Self Cleaning blast gates not to mention countless clamps, tape, a 50' box of 4" clear flex hose, and a 10' box of 5" black flex hose (Grizzly had the black on sale CHEAP, but the clear was spendy…)

If it works as well as it should I will be a happy camper with my dust collection system, between this, and the Grizzly overhead air cleaner, I am already noticing a HUGE improvement in shop air quality (it no longer smells like gerbil bedding from all the cedar I work with…)

On the self cleaning blast gates. Those that have seen my posts in the past know I am a bang for the buck kind of guy, no respector of brand names. I am just as happy with my Central Machinery stuff as I am my Grizzly, and Ridgid stuff. It just has to work well for what it is… And I have had folks wonder about how I could have coughed up the extra scratch for those blast gates. The answer is simple, buy them in bulk, and just bite the bullet. With all the horror stories I have read about the ABS plastic gates falling apart, I knew that even tough they were cheap to buy, they weren't going to be cheap to own. So I started looking at metal gates. The self cleaners just sort of made sense to me, and since if you buy them in lots of 4 or more they cost comes down, I figured they were a better deal than the non self cleaning models available elsewhere. So far, I think I am going to be happy with these…. We will see. The extended slots offer lots of places for air to leak, but not too much as to be a problem…

On the plastic grounded or ungrounded, or metal issue. That has been hashed over countless times. Maybe if I was using it way more than I am, I might be worried about it. But I am not running the DC 2×47x365, I am not pulling from 20 large machines at once, and the air / fine dust ratio will likely not even be within 10% of what is required for a flash burn even when running my system at full bore. I've talked it over with my insurance agent, and the fire department, both are good with my setup.

My advice for the folks wanting to build their systems up. Unless you have the bucks to hit it all at once, just pick up a piece or two each time you have the $$, watch for sales, and like I have said many times in many places, ignore the brand name snobs… You DO NOT always get what you pay for. Just look for all the anti gloats about companies like Delta, Laguna, and yes, even Powermatic has thrown some lemons out the door from time to time…

And Neil, if you are still with me here. YES losing all that flex hose for smooth pipe is a HUGE performance improver so far. I think you'll be happy with it. Of course if you get tired of that Performax I can hang on to it for you!


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


I am doing just about the same thing here in california.

I have to post some picks. War on clutter and dust…...hope to win the battle

Bob


----------



## jerdebson (Oct 28, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


dbhost thanks for the info. I have recently started using my tools more and am buying more as I can. I am starting to gather info and parts for a dust collection system, I plan to use some of your ideas if that is ok? I do have one question though, you mention your pipe sticking out too far… could you (or I) place the run higher or lower and turn the gates up or down and resolve that? As a novice it seems like a good answer to that, and might be less obtrusive into the work area. Just a thought.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


Great work !

Feel better. Typhoid Marys are everywhere :-/

Did you caulk the penetrations, where you put short screws into the system ? Is there reason to ? Can you smoke test to see if you're losing any air, because of those penetrations ?

I like watching this story unfold


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


No smoke test, no caulk on the screws. I ran the screws in when the caulk sealing the whole thing was wet, so no need… I hope.

I have the floor run done for the table saw, and it's hooked up. I now realize I am one wye short, and need to go to Home Depot… (I need one more wye for my floor sweep…) Other that that, I am goood…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *More DC progress pics...*
> 
> I've got the drops for the Band Saw, Drill Press, Lathe, and one of the overhead drops, this one for the workbench, all done and glued up. The drop for the lathe keeps, well drooping, which I halfway expected. I avoided that with the band saw and drill press drops by supporting the Wyes with strap. I am not sure how to do that with the 2 45 degree elbows. I'll figure it out though…
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*

As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…

You may also know by now, that the issues have been kidney, and pancreas, and that the week before Christmas, he was blessed with a transplant of both the Kidney, and pancreas, and is doing well on the mend. He is dealing with what the doctors say is typical post transplant side effects, things like low blood pressure as the body acclimates to the new pancreas etc…

Another severe complication of the diabetes has been a loss of a good percentage of his eyesight.

With all of these issues in play, the disability insurance is scheduled to run out 12 months after the transplant. (Whether or not he is actually physically able to work, and able to find work in this rotten economy.). So he is working on what he can, and has found suppliers of small handmade items that he can get in direct from the artisans in small villages in Mexico. And he wants to be able to sell the stuff online. He has a site that he is working on that is coming together nicely, but he needs to photograph and list the items… Now using my workbench to photograph handmade Mexican Dolls, and other various knick knacks really won't cut the mustard. We knew we needed a light tent.

A quick search with Google led me to a digital photography forum, and the directions to make an inexpensive light tent. Just needed a cardboard box, some Bristol Board, some white muslin fabric, some double stick tape, and some spray adhesive were all that I needed to make the box. And within an hour of starting (I got totally OCD on making sure it was perfect) I had a clean, white, perfect 14×14x14" cubic light tent (oddly enough, the box was for dialysis drain lines).

The results are quite good considering the light source I used was a single 6V emergency flashlight held by hand over the box.









The Camera is an older Fuji Finepx point & Shoot, 4 megapixel camera. (Which at the time was da bomb, but is now badly outdated…). The light source is far less than optimal, but I am rather pleased with the photo quality considering…

I am planning on heading out to Home Depot and picking up a proper adjustable neck desk lamp to use as a light source, and trying the Fuji Digital SLR this weekend. (I need to get a new XD card for it). But I suspect I am going to like the results.

I need to build a much bigger one for my own woodworking projects. I have some designs I would like to try my hand at selling this year, that are just too big to fit here…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


sorry to hear your fammely member fight with such things diabetes alone is bad enoff
that picture ain´t bad
but may I surgest you look at two rewiew here on L J
a light tent Mrs N made a rewiew on
and a cheap dobble headed flashlight Martyn made a rewiew on for use with digital camera 
and the 4 megapixells is enoff for the net 
as long as it has the oppetunety to get close and still make sharp pictures or if there is 
a very good zoom option on it 
sorry I can´t remember the excact site to the rewiews

take care
Dennis


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


The close up / light / clear pictures issue is a concern with the point & shoot. The DSLR certainly can do that with no problem, but the P&S has some real trouble with close ups…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


if you look at my two funny little projects
and the quick tip I made you can see what an old 3,2 magapixell with a zoom can do
but its allso have problems with close ups 
but it do it a little better if it try´s a few time to focus before the picture is taken
but I allso use a steady tripod (hope I spelled that one right)

in the old SLR days I discovered that using a long telelens instead of a close up lens
I did get alot deeper charpness in the picture
becourse the closeup has so little focus aria counted in mm and the tele was in meters

sorry I can´t say it as I want to but maybee other L Js with photo interress can take over

Dennis


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


I recently did some experimenting on a small box that I made (no post yet). I did some research on product photography and found that using a telephoto lens from far back is much better than a close up lens. I also found that flooding the subject with light from the top and using a bounce to fill in the sides works really well. I don't have any lighting equipment so I just set up on my dining room table that is right beneath a ceiling light. For the bounce I just used white paper taped into a scoops and moved them where I need to. Super low tech but it worked out nicely. I'll post pics soon.

P.S. Sorry to hear about your Brother In Law.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


Do you have the link to the instructions for the box. If your photo is an indication of it's potential, this could be an item I'd love to build for myself!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


Sure do…

I got the instructions from Digital Photography School...


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


Pretty cool results for a small amount of work. Of course with me, since the only objects I have to display are things for the shop, it won't be high on my priority list….........(-:

I put the link in my IE favorites, it sure looks like a nice solution, when the time comes.

Glad your brother is doing a little better. My grandfather had diabetes in later life and lost his vision. It is part of the diabetic vessel damage scenario. Sure hope his business works. You never know, sometimes you hit a niche in the business world that really takes off.

Another hard work week, although I don't have any call duty. I am really looking forward to the coming weekend, which should be quiet, and allow some shop progress.

Later….......

Jim


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


THanks a ton DB. I appreciate it. It might be a little while (workshop reno is still ongoing) but I think this would be great for getting photos that make my projects look better than they are. On the other hand, it might highlight the flaws. I'll do this anyway. Thanks for the link!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


I solved the blurry photo problem. And yes, it is stupid operator error. I forgot to set the camera to Macro mode, so the close up work done in a light tent is outside of the focal range of the lens in normal mode… Stupid mistake for sure!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


don´t worry too much about that …lol
every one who takes pictures and want to do something with the camera
they don´t use on a daily basis make fail with the first few shots 
even proff.
you just never see them 

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Small photo light tent / box for my brother in law.*
> 
> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, one of my brothers in law is currently disabled due to severe complications of diabetes, and has been staying with LOML and I for the last couple of years due to his worthless excuse of a wife deciding she didn't really mean "in sickness and in health", but I digress…
> 
> ...


*Blair*
I assume you are eliminating closeup distortion issues with the telephoto. The extreme example being a super closeup of a face, with the nose looking very large. But it illustrates that there is some distortion with every closeup. The use of moderate telephoto to eliminate the problem is an old photographic method, if I am not mistaken, and you rediscovered it, and reminded me of it. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Quality time with the epoxy monster...*

Have you folks ever used the 2 part epoxy liquid that comes in the foolproof measuring syringe type dispenser? I have, and capped it back up.

Last night I uncapped it, not without a fairly good amount of effort mind you as some of the epoxy parts got together and cured the cap shut on the syringe. The good thing is I was able to get the cap off, and get the epoxy parts going again…

All this to glue a refrigerator magnet and some rare earth mangets on a steel dust hood for the lathe.

I used a piece of THIN cutoff pine as a mixing tool, and a piece of 3/4" scrap plywood as a mixing tray, worked fine, but the twisted sense of humor in me went ahead and glued the mixing stick tot he mixing tray. Not sure why, but it seemed funny to me at the time… Bored I guess…

I also spent some quality time with my C-man drill drilling a pilot hole for an eye hook to hang my router fence from. Now that THAT is out of the way, I can move on to organizing other things right?

Riiiiigggghhhhtttt! 
What now? I still need to lay hands on some 3/4" ply, and some peg board for my tool cabinet. That should end up being a fun build!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the epoxy monster...*
> 
> Have you folks ever used the 2 part epoxy liquid that comes in the foolproof measuring syringe type dispenser? I have, and capped it back up.
> 
> ...


I just set some nuts into the bottom of some pedestals that work as an elevated work surface for large pieces, like my new project table. I glued them with some Super Glue, just so I didn't have to drag out the epoxy. The nuts are for leveling screws. I figured if it didn't work, I could always epoxy them later….........(-:

Hate screwing around with epoxy…....although I have a number of tubes of it.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the epoxy monster...*
> 
> Have you folks ever used the 2 part epoxy liquid that comes in the foolproof measuring syringe type dispenser? I have, and capped it back up.
> 
> ...


Why did you glue magnets to a steel hood?

Isn't that a little redundant?

I have 4 or 5 rare earth magnets around the lathe and never though to glue them. One holds the Pencil sharpener and four are in a pill jar to hold a sheet of plastic to the ways when I am finishing on the late, and the last holds my 6" ruler. I might be missing something though.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the epoxy monster...*
> 
> Have you folks ever used the 2 part epoxy liquid that comes in the foolproof measuring syringe type dispenser? I have, and capped it back up.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see that hood. I believe we both have the same lathe (HF 34706?)


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the epoxy monster...*
> 
> Have you folks ever used the 2 part epoxy liquid that comes in the foolproof measuring syringe type dispenser? I have, and capped it back up.
> 
> ...


I am NOT happy with the hood yet, which is why I haven't posted anything on it yet, but I will post what I have so far in a bit. Just think of it as a prototype….


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the epoxy monster...*
> 
> Have you folks ever used the 2 part epoxy liquid that comes in the foolproof measuring syringe type dispenser? I have, and capped it back up.
> 
> ...


As I promised, the pics of the prototype lathe dust hood… You can see it is basically a 4" duct, 4×10 floor register, I flattened one of the rolled edges, and added teh cardboard extension to help direct air flow…









The magnets are epoxied in place so that they stay put when I move the assembly on the lathe bed. I can position this to collect from wherever I am working along the lathe bed.









There it is configured close to the motor, it sticks up with enough clearance that any turnings that will fit on the lathe will not interfere with the dust hood.









As looking from the front of the lathe… 









Mind you this dust hood does WONDERS for sanding dust, but it is utterly worthless for the chips and shavings that shoot off the tools at high velocity. You would need something in FRONT of the lathe, and if you had something there, it would get in the way of your turning tools.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the epoxy monster...*
> 
> Have you folks ever used the 2 part epoxy liquid that comes in the foolproof measuring syringe type dispenser? I have, and capped it back up.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Naturally it's only good for dust, but then the chips fall right away and are easily swept.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the epoxy monster...*
> 
> Have you folks ever used the 2 part epoxy liquid that comes in the foolproof measuring syringe type dispenser? I have, and capped it back up.
> 
> ...


That's one of the reasons my floor sweep is so close to the lathe


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*My first experience with Hardi siding products, and power tools...*

One of the home improvement project I have on my plate is to yank off the garbage masonite siding that the builder crippled my home with, and replace it with Hardi panel / trim.

Now my house is equipped with T1-11 type siding, with 1×2 rough cut cedar trim. I am not sure about nationally but locally, Hardi trim ONLY comes in 1×4 and 1×6 variations. 1×2 just doesn't seem to exist…

Now in preparation for replacing the siding and trim between and around the garage doors, I had to rip some 1×4 Hardi Trim to 1×2 (okay 1.5" but you know…) which was easy enough, install Hardi Blade on circular saw, read instructions from James Hardie with LOTS of warnings about the dust, put on respirator, set out sacrificial board to cut against, set blade depth, set edge guide width to 1.5", plug in and go to town right?

Did I happen to mention James Hardie's warnings about the dust?
Have you ever dropped a bag of quickcrete on the floor and busted it open?
The dust cloud from the bag of quickcrete is smaller than the one created when cutting Hardi Trim…

No joke… The plume was impressive…

Now the material cuts, at least reasonably well considering it is made from CONCRETE. But don't assume your circ saw is going to glide through this stuff like you are ripping wood with a nice sharp new ripping blade… It just doesn't work like that… A pity too!

So now that I have that done, I now have 2 @ 16' 1×2 sections of Hardi Trim. I guess I need to get busy with the panel next…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *My first experience with Hardi siding products, and power tools...*
> 
> One of the home improvement project I have on my plate is to yank off the garbage masonite siding that the builder crippled my home with, and replace it with Hardi panel / trim.
> 
> ...


Never heard of using a Diamond blade on Hardi materials, sort of makes sense though… I guess I will see how long this Hardi blade will last…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *My first experience with Hardi siding products, and power tools...*
> 
> One of the home improvement project I have on my plate is to yank off the garbage masonite siding that the builder crippled my home with, and replace it with Hardi panel / trim.
> 
> ...


No experience with Hardi board, but I may get some. I have a similar situation to you with my vacation home in La Connor, Washington. Inadequate old siding, apparently prior to general Hardi board availability (or just a cheap choice), which when undergoing repairs, has been replaced with Hardi board. You can't really tell where one starts or stops, except under close scrutiny, meaning less than two feet away. We are having some repairs done now, and over time, we will reside the whole house with Hardi board. Most of the old stuff has held up well. But La Conner is not on a bayou near Houston…...meaning maybe more rain, but less humidity in La Conner.

We have someone doing the work for us, and I am unlikely to do any myself, however you never know. But I will find out soon what he is using for saw blades. I'll be down there late next week.

In about 4 or 5 years we will also reroof it. Houses are not really investments, they are money sinks.

I don't think the "money sink" reality is new for you, David, you have put in more than a little time and money into your place, it sounds like.

Have a good one….......in recovery from a tough weekend.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *My first experience with Hardi siding products, and power tools...*
> 
> One of the home improvement project I have on my plate is to yank off the garbage masonite siding that the builder crippled my home with, and replace it with Hardi panel / trim.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a lot to digest…

When you talk about Inadequate old siding, apparently prior to general Hardi board availability. my mind SPRINGS IMMEDIATELY to the thoughts of the lousy masonite garbage that was stuck on my house by the builder. The humidity tropical storms, and hurricanes have taken their toll on it…. I missed the class action settlement on this garbage siding by about 6 months. I am sure the previous owner of my house got the money from it… While I am going to do sections at a time, I am not going to start / stop in an area that has siding. My house is siding / brick, I am running up to the brick on each section.

Having grown up in the Pacific Northwest, I must agree that anywhere in Washington is going to be FAR less humid compared to the Gulf Coast, but more rain? Not hardly, it just rains more frequently up there. Down here it makes up for lost time by flipping swimming pools upside down on our heads…

I wouldn't call this house a money pit, most of the work I have had to do was because of a former roomate during my single years that did a lot of damage, and me wanting to do the labor myself on certain jobs to insure they are done right. Too many contractor nightmares to even want to thnk about…. Top that off with a wife that wants to remodel the whole house to make it hers… I am a busy man for sure!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *My first experience with Hardi siding products, and power tools...*
> 
> One of the home improvement project I have on my plate is to yank off the garbage masonite siding that the builder crippled my home with, and replace it with Hardi panel / trim.
> 
> ...


Hear it, man. We are thinking about the contractors doing the work. And Sherie, fortunately, will not stand for shoddy workmanship. So she goes on the attack, not me. Oh well, I am sure within the next few years the siding will be replaced, and then the roof.

At least I don't have to think about previous occupants, and Sherie and I are pretty much in aggrement at all times, after 27 years of marriage. But in any house, there is ongoing maintenance, no matter what you have done before, something comes up.

But if it is the place where you live….......it is not always about money or value….....it is about where you live, and we have lived in our current house for 26 years…......so it is always about what we want, and what works for us.

Unfortunately life is finite…....and many things are done properly for the moment.

Jim


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

dbhost said:


> *My first experience with Hardi siding products, and power tools...*
> 
> One of the home improvement project I have on my plate is to yank off the garbage masonite siding that the builder crippled my home with, and replace it with Hardi panel / trim.
> 
> ...


Have you tried scoring and breaking? That method might save some time (maybe not it a clean cut)


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *My first experience with Hardi siding products, and power tools...*
> 
> One of the home improvement project I have on my plate is to yank off the garbage masonite siding that the builder crippled my home with, and replace it with Hardi panel / trim.
> 
> ...


Just be sure to prime all cuts. It may not be much of a concern in Texas, but in northern climates all cuts must be sealed just like wood. Freeze thaw cycles will delaminate the Hardie products like flaking slate. You can literaly crumble it apart with your hand. I've done many repairs in the last few years. James Hardie has revamped their recommended installation instruction over the last five to eight years.
Basically treat it like wood and seal all cuts. This prevents water from wicking into it. If you have a factory finished product just use a color matched product to prime and seal.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

dbhost said:


> *My first experience with Hardi siding products, and power tools...*
> 
> One of the home improvement project I have on my plate is to yank off the garbage masonite siding that the builder crippled my home with, and replace it with Hardi panel / trim.
> 
> ...


YES! prime all cuts. I have installed Hadri Plank on several jobs and used the diamond blade. It worked great for me. The first time I installed Hardi type material there was this shear that looked like a giant paper cutter. I think we spent more time fooling with that thing than I would have spent if we had just had a saw with a diamond blade.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *My first experience with Hardi siding products, and power tools...*
> 
> One of the home improvement project I have on my plate is to yank off the garbage masonite siding that the builder crippled my home with, and replace it with Hardi panel / trim.
> 
> ...


When I resided my garage several years ago I found that the masonite siding pealed off real easy. It was also very easy to break down into managable pieces for the trash guys. Easy removal is about the only good thing I have to say about that stuff.

But you can keep your Hardie products. I hate working with the stuff. I put up plywood siding. Primed and painted both sides and all edges of each piece before installation. Hopefully it won't rot too fast. Almost all of the wood rot I've seen on my house started from end grain that hadn't been sealed, so everything I nail up has been primed and painted on all 6 sides.

There is some really expensive trim material that is a plastic product. I've got a 2-story house with dormers sticking out of the roof - when the last of the original trim on those suckers needs replacing I'll probably go with that stuff.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *My first experience with Hardi siding products, and power tools...*
> 
> One of the home improvement project I have on my plate is to yank off the garbage masonite siding that the builder crippled my home with, and replace it with Hardi panel / trim.
> 
> ...


The Hardie siding is being done for a few reasons, not the least of which are resale value on the house (HUGE plus for reselling around here) and insurance discounts. I get a break for fire, and wind storm coverage by having cement fiber siding…. No idea why, it doesn't seem THAT much stronger….

Priming is already being done. I am using Kilz primer all the way around even though it is pre-primed. Better safe than sorry. It's humid here!


----------

